# Anne Hathaway's Hair!



## Tini (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Was just wondering if anyone knew what Anne Hathaway uses on her hair as in shampoo and conditioner and anything else she uses? She has such beautiful hair just was wondering. Her hair is my goal. My hair is damaged by overprocessing but my hair naturally is straight and thick and dark brown like Anne's. Someday it will be back LOL! Well thanks for anyones help.


----------



## LVA (Dec 19, 2006)

i was just thinking about her hair the other day lol. I loved her hair in the movie "The Devil Wears Prada" I would like to know too .

What products do u use right now. Although i don't know what she uses, I know i use HSH products and it makes a big difference in my hair. Deep Conditioning and using a Clarifying Shampoo once a week helps a lot for my hair too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tini (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok guys the only thing that I could find was a comment someone put online and she said she read it in a interview with Anne Hathaway in July 06. Anne Hathaway said her fav hair products is the Reflection line by Loreal Kerastase. So has anyone ever used or heard about these products and are they any good? Well that is all that I could find but if anyone knows something else just let me know. Thanks!






Oh also does anyone knows how it smells?? That is a big plus for me I love for my hair to smell good. Currently I am using Garnier Fructis for dry and damaged hair. I love the smell and price. It does ok with my hair but was wondering if there was anything better out there.


----------



## ahyee (Dec 19, 2006)

ahh i love her hair too!! And I did think of her hair after watching the devil wears prada...

and also she inspired me into makeup haha &amp; fashion


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

I've never tried any L'Oreal products... I reckon you could always try them out and let us know how well you liked them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Dec 21, 2006)

I noticed Ana's hair too in The Devil Wears Prada. She started the movie with having this big, grotesque hair. Then all of a sudden her hairstyles became sooo fabulous I was telling my friends that her major transformation in the movie was with her hair. One cannot achieve those different hairstyle alone unless one spends hours each day fixin hair! You need to go to a salon to have that kind of beautiful hair.


----------



## deadbychocolate (Dec 21, 2006)

i fell in love with fashion, makeup n movies all over again after watching tht movie!!! kerastase is fabulous!! loreal salons have their treatments as well but they cost a bomb (so i have heard)!!!


----------



## starduzt (Dec 22, 2006)

hmmm.. i used loreal shampoo before, and the only thing i remembered was that it was too dry for me.. but then again, maybe i'm not suited, that's all.. shall aim for her hair too!


----------

